

EU data retention in current form is likely to fall - luaks
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&prev=_dd&u=http%3A%2F%2Fderstandard.at%2F1385170729837%2FEU-Gutachter-Datenspeicherung-auf-Vorrat-widerspricht-EU-Recht

======
tehabe
The General Attorney said, that data retention exceeding one year and w/o
clear rules about the usage violates EU laws. But the rules should stay in
place until new rules can be implemented.

Which might take a while.

~~~
mcv
At least it's heading in the right direction. They could just as easily have
decided that the EU law violated the data retention policy, and that the law
had to be changed.

------
nmc
An English version of the same piece of news:

[http://www.telecompaper.com/news/enisa-recommends-tighter-
se...](http://www.telecompaper.com/news/enisa-recommends-tighter-security-for-
data-retention--985152)

------
the_mitsuhiko
English press release: [http://malte-spitz.de/wp-
content/uploads/2013/12/CP130157EN....](http://malte-spitz.de/wp-
content/uploads/2013/12/CP130157EN.pdf)

------
bowlofpetunias
It would be lovely if it would fall through Ireland, since the Irish have
consistently been the most vocal proponent of surrendering EU privacy
protections to American business and government interests. (Seriously, Ireland
should just leave the EU and apply for US statehood.)

But in all honesty, the current directive was already a dead man walking after
the German implementation was killed by the German constitutional court. And
AFAIK, Germany is not the only country where the directive has run afoul of
constitutional protections.

That, plus the fact that in countries like Sweden and Denmark intelligence
agencies have already abused the directive to go completely NSA on their own
population is just adding nails to the coffin.

The EU data retention directive may not be technically dead yet, but it smells
and looks like a corpse already. And reviving it in the current post-Snowden
climate is unlikely.

~~~
mercurial
> That, plus the fact that in countries like Sweden and Denmark intelligence
> agencies have already abused the directive to go completely NSA on their own
> population is just adding nails to the coffin.

As a Danish resident, I'm interested in information about this (I already know
about Sweden). Do you have any source?

~~~
T-A
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nyteknik.se%2Fnyheter%2Fit_telekom%2Fallmant%2Farticle3784822.ece&act=url)

------
gpvos
Original (German): [http://derstandard.at/1385170729837/EU-Gutachter-
Datenspeich...](http://derstandard.at/1385170729837/EU-Gutachter-
Datenspeicherung-auf-Vorrat-widerspricht-EU-Recht)

